# Parts in Chicago



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get a telescoping wand in Chicago? Mine just craped out & I need a new one for mondays job. Dont think I will have time to have one shiped & would like to be able to pick one up local....


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

Save your money and buy a 0030 tip.


----------

